
They Blinded Us with “Science” (Regarding Covid-19) - Bostonian
https://www.city-journal.org/covid-19-questionable-expert-guidance
======
giardini
The book "Wrong!" by David H. Freedman describes in detail how this occurs in
hundreds of cases. We've been blinded by institutional science and experts for
decades. I've had to put the book down repeatedly out of dismay after reading
yet another description of how scientists, experts, consultants and entire
organizations have misled the public, other scientists and themselves.

[https://www.amazon.com/Wrong-us-Scientists-relationship-
cons...](https://www.amazon.com/Wrong-us-Scientists-relationship-
consultants/dp/0316023787)

Science is in very, very bad shape in the USA right now. The Covid-19 crisis
has pulled back the curtain revealing only a fraction of the errors,
uncertainties, and misdeeds of modern "science" and "experts".

